# millet



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Had to spring for a dozer to clear area for more pasture and ended up with several hours left on the thing and taught myself  how to run the thing. I could not resist the chance to increase the size of the area that holds water when I let the pond flood. 

I was wondering if anyone has planted millet around ponds or wetlands and if so what type? I'd like to get it in the ground soon and see if I cannot boost the appeal of my little spot.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

I haven`t ever messed with it but was thinking the same thing.in a few weeks we have 2 wetland ponds going in both about 1 acre.there is going to be a 100ft buffer zone all the way around.i was thinking of putting millet or some sorta peas.Japanese Millet i think would be the best. Here is what a friend of mine planted about 3 years ago.i`m not sure how it worked out because it has been that long since i saw him.

http://www.wildlifeseeds.com/info/japanesemillet.html


good luck,

Bub


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Rob. I was thinking of planting that or the brown topped millet, I may plant a strip of each, to see what they like the best. Now, I just need to come up with the time to get it planted!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

No problem ,good luck with everything.


----------

